
Ask HN: What happend to thesixtyone? - uptownhr
Going to their site turned into some blog that hasn&#x27;t been configured..... Did they shutdown?
======
Safety1stClyde
There is information here:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thesixtyone](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thesixtyone)

------
hypernation
They closed down on May 1st. Just in time for me to copy all my song data.
Very sad.

